# Poppy-the world's oldest cat!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Anyone check this out?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bluemilk do you have a link to this? Or where did you see it?!
Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol, I saw it on Yahoo: https://news.yahoo.com/world-s-olde...ournemouth-is--feline--her-age-163446848.html


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I think the "Red Panda Kitten" was more noteworthy and unusual, and sooo adorable!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Rock On, Grandma Poppy! 
Thanks for the Link, TC!!


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ahhh... you beat me to it, bluemilk!


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

I read it this morning as well. She definitely has an odd diet. But at this age I would imagine there is no reason not to let her have whatever she wants.


----------

